
The Black Magic of Systematically Reducing Linux OS Jitter - wheresvic4
http://highscalability.com/blog/2015/4/8/the-black-magic-of-systematically-reducing-linux-os-jitter.html
======
Dahoon
I'd like to know what black (white?) magic causes me to not see any jitter.
Not even in virtual machines in Proxmox have I met this problem. But if he
actually have proof I'm sure patches are excepted.

